# VBA Online Guides,Tutorials & Cheat Sheets



## gquest (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Can anyone recommend a good online source where I can find a comprehensive VBA guide and cheat sheet (preferably free ones)? Not sure if it matters, but I am using Excel 2007 and I have a decent understanding of VBA.

Also, are there any Essbase users on here? I'm trying to locate a VBA guide for that as well.

Thank you in advance for your help!

George


----------



## VoG (Oct 12, 2011)

Try Hiker's List http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2676997&postcount=5


----------



## gquest (Oct 12, 2011)

VoG said:


> Try Hiker's List http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2676997&postcount=5




Thank you so much, Peter! This is exactly what I needed.


----------

